# Celebrity Woodworkers



## Gill (22 Dec 2007)

The actor John Gordon Sinclair was on _Saturday Live_ (Radio 4) this morning and I was delighted to hear him talking about a fire surround he'd made in his shed. He said he found woodwork more satisfying than acting. Then he started drooling over the prospect of getting a nail gun for Christmas - and Sandi Toksvig (who was linking to her _Excess Baggage_ programme) expressed her envy. Apparently she likes woodwork too, but she didn't go into detail.

Until today the only celebrities who are into woodwork that I knew of were the author Philip Pullman and the actor Harrison Ford. Oh, and there was WE Gladstone too, who wasn't a proper woodworker but had a penchant for chopping down trees when he wasn't running the country or trying to redeem fallen women.

Gill


----------



## RogerS (22 Dec 2007)

Gill":3an8mlnm said:


> ...who wasn't a proper woodworker but had a penchant for chopping down trees when he wasn't running the country ....
> Gill



George Washington?


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2007)

Gill - I think, but maybe wrong, Martin Clunes, the Doc, enjoys woodwork as well. I heard about this somewhere in the dim and distant past but don't know if its true :? - Rob


----------



## OPJ (22 Dec 2007)

Perhaps this is a different take on the word _Celebrity_, but I've read interviews with a few different up-and-coming footballers who have said they would've considered carpentry and joinery as a career, if the opportunity to make it as a footballer never came around.

There were a couple of lads in Scotland I can't remember but Andrew Davies (Middlesbrough) is one name that sticks in my head.

Somehow and sadly, I doubt they've even considered taking it up as a hobby or anything. But with the money they're on, just think of the workshop you could have!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## OPJ (22 Dec 2007)

What about Steve Maskery? Do his excellent DVD and YouTube appearances not give him Celebrity status?

:wink:


----------



## mailee (22 Dec 2007)

Joe Brown is another woodworker. I remember reading about it in GW a while ago. I think he likes making rocking horses if my memory serves me.


----------



## CNC Paul (22 Dec 2007)

Jimmy Carter


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Dec 2007)

I'm flattered, Olly, and whilst I'm glad you like my films, even I think that "Celebrity" is pushing it a bit!

I never thought I'd be talked about in the same breath as Jimmy Carter, Harrison Ford and Martin Clunes! (Although I did once have dinner with Ronald Raegan - sort of).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Argee (22 Dec 2007)

William H. Macy is an avid woodturner.

Ray.


----------



## Danmac (22 Dec 2007)

The celebrated American author Arthur Miller (The Crucible & Death of a Salesman) was apparently a very accomplished amateur cabinetmaker.

He's dead now but I'm sure his woodwork lives on -just like his literature!!


----------



## CNC Paul (22 Dec 2007)

Jesus


----------



## Smudger (22 Dec 2007)

Jesus' dad, surely?


edit - stepfather, I mean....


----------



## CNC Paul (22 Dec 2007)

Mark 6:3 refers to him as the carpenter.... He gave up the day job


----------



## CNC Paul (22 Dec 2007)

Hey Smudger, You may be right.

Jesus' Job Interview.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interviewer: "Have a seat, Mr. Jesus. Now, Mr. Jesus --"
Jesus: "Excuse me. It's just Jesus, not Mr. Jesus. Jesus is my first name."
Interviewer: "You only have a first name?"
Jesus: "Yes."
Interviewer: "Like Madonna?"
Jesus: "You know my mother?" 

Interviewer: "Tell me why you think you are qualified for the job."
Jesus: "Judging by the 58 requirements listed in your ad, it sounds like you are looking for someone who can walk on water."
Interviewer: "You feel, you are just prefect for this position?"
Jesus: "Verily, verily. I am perfect."
Interviewer: "Uh-huh. Right." 

Interviewer: "What do you do in your spare time?"
Jesus: "I mostly hang out with the guys."
Interviewer: "Guys? What guys?"
Jesus: "These twelve friends of mine. There's Peter, John, James, Matthew, ..."
The interviewer writes in his notes: Carousing. May be late reporting for work. Possibly a gang member. 

Interviewer: "What else do you like to do?"
Jesus: "I spend a lot of time helping the sick."
The interviewer writes: Possible future health problems. May use many sick days. May actually try to use his medical benefits. 

Interviewer: "Do you have any public speaking experience?"
Jesus: "Yes. I once gave a Sermon on the Mount that was attended by multitudes." The interviewer continues his notes: Likes holding large meetings.
Interviewer: "Do you have any hard numbers for these multitudes? Perhaps from ticket sales?"
Jesus: "There were no tickets sold. Everybody was free to come who wished to hear. We even provided lunch."
Interviewer: "You mean this was not a paying job experience for you?"
Jesus: "No."
Interviewer: "Doesn't count."
The interviewer crosses out the last sentence of his notes. 

A few days later, a letter is sent.

Dear Mr. Jesus,
We regret that we will not be hiring you for our position. It seems you have an arrest record.


----------



## Richard S (22 Dec 2007)

Hugh Grant...........................................................................................

Oh no sorry he's just wooden!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailee (22 Dec 2007)

Jesus reincarnated walked into a job centre and asked for work. asked what his trade was he stated a carpenter and the man behind the desk mulled over the pages for a while. Turning to Jesus he said, "There is an opening for a carpenter in Jeruslem, good pay too at £40 per hour" Jesus thought a while on the offer and told him he couldn't do it. "Why?" asked the man behind the desk. " Well the last time I was there they hammered me with tax" he replied. :lol:


----------



## OPJ (2 Jan 2008)

I feel embarrassed to be the only person who seems to have remembered this one, but, erm, what about that guy won Big Brother? Craig, was it? He did a short series on Discovery H&L a while back, (dare I mention it...) Boys in the Wood.  :roll: 

I only thought of that last week when his name was mentioned on the Extras finale/Christmas special.

But, I guess it also depends upon your definition of 'Celebrity'.


----------



## eggflan (2 Jan 2008)

CNC Paul":3nr6ym9k said:


> Hey Smudger, You may be right.
> 
> Jesus' Job Interview.
> 
> ...




:lol: :lol: THATS FUNNY :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Hancock (3 Jan 2008)

I seem to remember Rolf Harris doing a day with Reg sherwin or is that too far back? I'm sure there was a write up in the woodturning press about it?


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Jan 2008)

Dr. Mahathir, ex PM of Malaysia is a woodworker.


----------



## Gary (3 Jan 2008)

OPJ":1s0ykrhp said:


> I feel embarrassed to be the only person who seems to have remembered this one, but, erm, what about that guy won Big Brother? Craig, was it? He did a short series on Discovery H&L a while back, (dare I mention it...) Boys in the Wood.  :roll:
> 
> I only thought of that last week when his name was mentioned on the Extras finale/Christmas special.
> 
> But, I guess it also depends upon your definition of 'Celebrity'.



I saw one or two of them, but can you really call him a woodworker?


----------



## Gary (3 Jan 2008)

and just for the record I mean't Boys in the Wood and not Big Brother!


----------



## Losos (4 Jan 2008)

CNC Paul":1ux8catq said:


> A few days later, a letter is sent.
> 
> Dear Mr. Jesus,
> We regret that we will not be hiring you for our position. It seems you have an arrest record.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mind you I thought the letter would have said:-

We regret to advise that we are unable to offer you a position as you are over qualified :!: :!: 

IMO having a criminal record doesn't seem to worry many employers these days but having too many qualifications certainly does


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Jan 2008)

Losos":2nd5nucd said:


> IMO having a criminal record doesn't seem to worry many employers these days but having too many qualifications certainly does



That's not funny. But sadly true.
Cheers
Steve, MBA.


----------



## harryc (6 Jan 2008)

What about WOODrow Wilson  

Harry


----------



## kafkaian (8 Jun 2008)

Richard S":81hwqdik said:


> Hugh Grant...........................................................................................
> 
> Oh no sorry he's just wooden!!! :lol: :lol:



I'd say that was John Barrowman...then again he's an entire forest :lol:


----------



## Mr T (8 Jun 2008)

George Orwell, he's another one.


----------



## Jay James (10 Jun 2008)

Martin Clunes I believe is into his carpentry, I recall his interview on Top Gear.


----------



## davegw (11 Jun 2008)

Gary":2x1oqlvd said:


> OPJ":2x1oqlvd said:
> 
> 
> > I feel embarrassed to be the only person who seems to have remembered this one, but, erm, what about that guy won Big Brother? Craig, was it? He did a short series on Discovery H&L a while back, (dare I mention it...) Boys in the Wood.  :roll:
> ...



He is a "chippy" in the building sense of the word, not unskilled, but certainly not a "woodworker", not true of the bloke who was on it with him though (see who gets to use the lathe when they make a baseball bat) no idea of his name though.


----------



## OPJ (11 Jun 2008)

I think the other guy's name was Rod...?


----------



## davegw (11 Jun 2008)

OPJ":344cjwbo said:


> I think the other guy's name was Rod...?



From Craig's own website (oh the power of Google!!!!) 

"In these 2 x 10 part workshop series Craig Phillips gives a carpentry master class, creating boys toys in his very own workshop, ably assisted by Rod Butler. In the making of the items the boys give tips on use of materials, carpentry techniques and advice on correct use of machinery to assist you with any job at home."


----------



## woody67 (11 Jun 2008)

Richard S":2d5fzaay said:


> Hugh Grant...........................................................................................
> 
> Oh no sorry he's just wooden!!! :lol: :lol:



AND he got in trouble for having wood didn't he!? :wink: Mahogany.......well I remember it was something Brown!!

Mark


----------



## lurker (12 Jun 2008)

Well done Mark :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Lets see how many forum rules you broke there...........I make it 4 :shock:


----------

